

A Million Random Digits with 100,000 Normal Deviates - pdknsk
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0833030477/

======
lutusp
I'll see your random digits and raise you a reverse-biased diode's quantum
noise as a source for much less expensive, and provably random, random digits.
Not pseudorandom, random -- a sequence extremely unlikely to be repeated in
the history of the universe.

